# ما هو الدليل على انه حق.



## دانيال مسلم (3 فبراير 2006)

*ما هو الدليل على انه حق.*

ان كنت تريد دعوة اي شخص للنصرانيه فلابد لك ان تثبت له ان عقيدتك حق وكتابك حق.
لذا 
هل تستطيع ان تثبت لي 
الثالوث كيف عقلا ومن نصوص كتابك.؟
ما الدليل على ان كتابكم من الله .؟
ما الدليل على ان التفاسير الموجوده صحيحه ؟
ولماذا هذا الخلاف العظيم في التفاسير ؟
ما هي القواعد التي يبني عليها المفسر؟
اتمنى ان ارى اجابه واضحه


----------



## ma7aba (4 فبراير 2006)

> الثالوث كيف عقلا ومن نصوص كتابك.؟


سالت كيف عقلاً 
ببساطة هل تؤمن ان الله موجود ؟
الجواب نعم 
هل تؤمن ان له إرادة ومشيئة وكلمة ناطقة أزلية ؟
الجواب نعم 
هل تؤمن أن له روح مقدسة ازلية غير مخلوقة ؟
الجواب نعم 
هذا هو الثالوث


> ما الدليل على ان كتابكم من الله .؟


الأدله كثيرة جداً ولو احببت ندخل بنقاش أطرح لك فيه جميع الأدلة 


> ما الدليل على ان التفاسير الموجوده صحيحه ؟


الدليل أنها اتت من قديسين كانوا مدعومين بالمعجزات بواسطة الروح القدس إضافة أن لغة الإنجيل بسيطة وسهلة لمن يقرأه بشكل كامل وليس لمن يقتطف منه قطفات 


> ولماذا هذا الخلاف العظيم في التفاسير ؟


عن اي خلاف تتكلم


> ما هي القواعد التي يبني عليها المفسر؟


وحي الروح القدس


----------



## دانيال مسلم (4 فبراير 2006)

ردي ..السلام على من اتبع الهدى:
محبه انت قلتJ
سالت كيف عقلاً 
ببساطة هل تؤمن ان الله موجود ؟
الجواب نعم 
هل تؤمن ان له إرادة ومشيئة وكلمة ناطقة أزلية ؟
الجواب نعم 
هل تؤمن أن له روح مقدسة ازلية غير مخلوقة ؟
الجواب نعم 
هذا هو الثالوث.
...................................
حسنا بناء على كلامك 
انا اؤمن انه قوي 
فهذا اقنوم رابع 
وانه حكيم وهذا الخامس ...الخ.
هل تقول ان الأبن صفه والروح صفه ام ماذا بالظبط فأنت لم توضح لي .... هكذا لكي يسهل على طالب الحق معرفته ان كان موجودا عندكم.
فأنت ذكرت لي ذات وهو الله ثم صفات او اعراض او اسماء وهي الحياه والنطق والعقل 000 فلماذا لم تذكر الباقي.

ثم قلت:-
....................................
ما الدليل على ان كتابكم من الله .؟ ​الأدله كثيرة جداً ولو احببت ندخل بنقاش أطرح لك فيه جميع الأدلة 
...................................................
حسنا تفضل .
....................................................
قلت
ما الدليل على ان التفاسير الموجوده صحيحه ؟ ​الدليل أنها اتت من قديسين كانوا مدعومين بالمعجزات بواسطة الروح القدس إضافة أن لغة الإنجيل بسيطة وسهلة لمن يقرأه بشكل كامل وليس لمن يقتطف منه قطفات 
......................................................
استاذي الفاضل 
ان المعجزات ليست دليل على الصدق 
اقرأ:-
*Mt:24:24: 24* *لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا**. (**SVD)*
اما ان لغة الأنجيل بسيطه فهذا لا يدل على ان التفسير صحيح 
عند التفسير لا بد من قواعد يقف عندها المفسر حتى اذا اردنا التأكد من صحة التفسير تتبعنا هذه القواعد فنحكم اهي خطأ ام صواب....حتى لا يستطيع أي احد التلبيس ولا التزوير.
فهل لو سمحت لي ان تعطيني هذه القواعد او ان كان هناك طرق اخرى عندكم نرجوا منك التوضيح مع الدليل.
وسؤال اخر:
كما قلنا سابقا المعجزات ليست حجه فحتى الشياطين تفعل المعجزات اقرأ:-
*2**Thes:2:9**:*
*9  الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة (**SVD**)*
سؤالي هو كيف نعرف ان هذا الشخص مدعوم بالروح القدس نرجوا الأجابه ؟
.......................................
قلت:-
ولماذا هذا الخلاف العظيم في التفاسير ؟ ​عن اي خلاف تتكلم
...................................................
اقرأ:-
تفسير * تناقضات نسب يسوع :-*
*يقول البابا شنودة فى كتاب سنوات* *مع اسئلة الناس ص 63 باختصار ان هالى هو اخو يعقوب الذى مات و تزوج يعقوب اخوه* *امرأته و انجب يوسف و يذكر دليل من الكتاب المقدس على وجهة نظره هذه و ان متى اخذ* *النسب الطبيعى و لوقا اخذ النسب الشرعى* *!!!!**

**وكذلك يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب* *ملطى فى تفسيره و يوافق البابا تماما ويضيف ان هذا النسب حسب الدم واللحم فى صفحة* *41* *و هذا باطل ولا علاقة دم و لحم بين يوسف و المسيح على الاطلاق . و موضوع النسب* *الطبيعى و النسب الصناعى تحتاج الى فهامة و اعتقد انها لا تنطلى على احد.**

**و* *منيس عبد النور يختلف معهما ويقول ان هالى هو والد مريم فى صفحة 256 لان الشخص* *الواحد يحمل اسم ابوين احدهما بالميلاد الطبيعى و الاخر بالمصاهرة و يذكر دليل من* *العهد القديم هو ايضا* *.**

**اما الدكتور ابرهيم سعيد فى تفسير بشارة لوقا صفحة* *80* *ان مريم حفيدة هالى طبقا لشهادة التلمود* *!!!**

**و فى التفسير التطبيقى صفحة* *2075* *يقول ان نسب متى هو من يوسف الاب الرسمى ليسوع وليس الاب الحقيقى !! و نسب* *لوقا هو من مريم ويضيف كاتب التفسير التطبيقى لعل لوقا نقل هنا عن لسان مريم!!! .**

**و فى التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس لانجيل متى بقلم ر. ت. فرانس صفحة 70* *يقول "بالنسبة لما قيل من ان سلسلة نسب لوقا هى نسب مريم هو امر غير محتمل " و لم* *يوضح كيف يحل هذا التناقض.**

**والخلاصة هناك من يقول هالى او يعقوب عم يوسف* *وهناك من يقول جد مريم وهناك من يقول والد مريم** 
**اى ان تفسيراتكم متناقضه.*
*فما هو السبيل او ماهي القواعد التي تجعلنا نعرف الصحيح.*
*.............................................*
ثم قلت:-
ما هي القواعد التي يبني عليها المفسر؟ ​وحي الروح القدس
.................................................
وانا كما فلت لك سابقا:-
كيف نعرف ان هذا المفسر مدعوم من الروح القدس 
وان كانت الروح القدس هي اوحت للذين سبقوا في خلاف نسب المسيح 
فلماذا لم يتفقوا في تفسيره.
وشكرا.


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2006)

دانيال مسلم قال:
			
		

> ردي ..السلام على من اتبع الهدى:
> محبه انت قلتJ
> سالت كيف عقلاً
> ببساطة هل تؤمن ان الله موجود ؟
> ...


 
هل وجود الله صفة؟ هل روح الله صفة؟ هل عقلانية الله صفة؟ هذه اشياء من جوهر الله, فالقوي و الحكيم صفات لا يمكن حصرها في الله.. فالله قوي في وجوده و قوي بعقله وقوي بروحه... اتمنى انك تكون فهمت الفرق...






> ثم قلت:-
> ....................................
> ماالدليل على ان كتابكم من الله .؟​
> الأدله كثيرةجداً ولو احببت ندخل بنقاش أطرح لك فيه جميع الأدلة
> ...


 

الافضل ان يكون موضوع مستقل نصل فيه الى نتيجة و لا نخبط الامور ممع بعض, افتح موضوع جديد تتسائل فيه عن مصداقية الكتاب المقدس و نحن سنرد بالنعمة... و ستكون الاجابة في محر, شهادة الكتاب المقدس لنفسه و استحالة تغيير كلمة الله و تطابق النسخ





......................................................



> استاذي الفاضل
> ان المعجزات ليست دليل على الصدق
> اقرأ:-
> *Mt:24:24: 24**لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا**. (**SVD)*
> ...


 

الاخ محبة تقدم مشكورا بقوله ان لا تطتطف النفوس يا ابني, لكنك تجاهلت هذا, فلننظر معنا في النص الكامل


22ولولا أنَّ الله جعَلَ تِلكَ الأيّامَ قَصيرةً، لَما نَجا أحدٌ مِنَ البشَرِ. ولكِنْ مِنْ أجلِ الَّذينَ اَختارَهُم جعَلَ تِلكَ الأيّامَ قصيرةً. 23فإذا قالَ لكُم أحدٌ: ها هوَ المَسيحُ هُنا، أو ها هوَ هُناكَ! فلا تُصدَّقوهُ، 24فسيَظهرُ مُسَحاءُ دجّالونَ وأنبـياءُ كذّابونَ، يَصنَعونَ الآياتِ والعَجائبَ العَظيمةَ ليُضَلَّلوا، إنْ أمكَنَ، حتَّ? الذينَ اَختارَهُمُ الله. 25ها أنا أُنذِرُكُم. 26فإنْ قالوا لكُم: ها هوَ في البرّيَّةِ! فلا تَخرُجوا إلى هُناكَ، أو ها هوَ في داخِلِ البُيوتِ! فلا تُصدَّقوا، 27لأنَّ مجيءَ اَبنِ الإنسانِ يكونُ مِثلَ البَرقِ الَّذي يلمَعُ 


فهمت الان؟ التكلم عن من سيأتي و يدعي انه المسيح...



 



> وسؤال اخر:
> كما قلنا سابقا المعجزات ليست حجه فحتى الشياطين تفعل المعجزات اقرأ:-
> *2**Thes:2:9**:*
> *9 الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة (**SVD**)*
> ...


 

كن وسيع البصر و كمل النص يا عزيزي


5أما تَذكرونَ أنِّي وأنا بَعدُ عِندَكُم كُنتُ أقولُ لكُم ذلِكَ مِرارًا؟ 6وأنتُم الآنَ تَعرِفونَ العائِقَ الذي يَمنَعُهُ عَنِ الظُّهورِ إلاّ في حينِهِ. 7فَسِرُّ المَعصيَةِ يَعمَلُ الآنَ عَمَلَهُ، ويكفي أنْ يَنزاحَ العائِقُ 8حتى يَنكَشِفَ رَجُلُ المَعصيَةِ فيَقضِيَ علَيهِ الرَّبُّ يَسوعُ بِنَفَسٍ مِنْ فمِهِ ويُبيدُهُ بِضياءِ مَجيئِهِ. 9ويكونُ مَجيءُ رَجُلِ المَعصيةِ بِقُدرَةِ الشَّيطانِ على جميعِ المُعجِزاتِ والآياتِ والعَجائِبِ الكاذِبَةِ، 10وعلى جميعِ ما يُغري بالشَّرِّ أولَئِكَ الذينَ مَصيرُهُم إلى الهَلاكِ، لأنَّهُم رَفَضوا مَحبَّةَ الحَقِّ الذي يَمنحُهُمُ الخلاصَ. 11لذلِكَ يُرسِلُ الله إلَيهِم قُوَّةَ الضَّلالِ حتى يُصَدِّقوا الكَذِبَ، 12فيَدينُ جميعَ الذينَ رَفَضوا أنْ يُؤمِنوا بِالحَقِّ ورَغِبوا في الباطِلِ.


افسر او الفكرة وصلت؟







> قلت:-
> ولماذاهذا الخلاف العظيم في التفاسير ؟​
> عن اي خلافتتكلم
> ...................................................
> ...


 

*هناك حقيقة تحيّر القارئ اليوم، ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود، وهي أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي، والثاني بالمصاهرة, فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته, ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم (عزرا 2: 61, قارن نحميا 7: 63), وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنه ماكير أحد رؤساء منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2: 21 و22 و7: 14, قارن العدد 32: 40), وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه، وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض...*


----------



## ma7aba (4 فبراير 2006)

> حسنا بناء على كلامك
> انا اؤمن انه قوي
> فهذا اقنوم رابع
> وانه حكيم وهذا الخامس ...الخ.
> ...


إذا أخ دانيال أعتبرنا أنها صفات للتقريب فأنت أظنك من العالمين ان هناك شيء يدعى صفات عامة وصفات تفصيلية والصفات العامة تضم التفصيل 
القوة والحكمة والرحمة وال× تنطوي تحت صفة عامة تدعى المشيئة والإرادة وهي الصفة العامة الثانية التي ندعوها نحن الأبن وبالتالي نحن نقول ان لله بناءاً على كلامك بشكل تقريبي ثلاث صفات عامة شاملة 
أما باقي الأسئلة فقد اجابك عليها الأخ ماي روك


----------



## دانيال مسلم (4 فبراير 2006)

لقد قلت:-
هل وجود الله صفة؟ هل روح الله صفة؟ هل عقلانية الله صفة؟ هذه اشياء من جوهر الله, فالقوي و الحكيم صفات لا يمكن حصرها في الله.. فالله قوي في وجوده و قوي بعقله وقوي بروحه... اتمنى انك تكون فهمت الفرق... 
.............................................................
حسنا سأتجاهل اي شئ 
واسألك
الله سميع هل هذه صفه ام في ذاته.
الله بصير هل هي صفه ام في ذاته.
اعتقد بناءا على كلامك 
السمع والبصر من جوهر الله بناءا على اسلفت .
.......................................................................................
ثم قلت
الافضل ان يكون موضوع مستقل نصل فيه الى نتيجة و لا نخبط الامور ممع بعض, افتح موضوع جديد تتسائل فيه عن مصداقية الكتاب المقدس و نحن سنرد بالنعمة... و ستكون الاجابة في محر, شهادة الكتاب المقدس لنفسه و استحالة تغيير كلمة الله و تطابق النسخ
....................................................................................................................

حسنا اوافق.
..........................................................................................................
وارى بأستغراب قولك

الاخ محبة تقدم مشكورا بقوله ان لا تطتطف النفوس يا ابني, لكنك تجاهلت هذا, فلننظر معنا في النص الكامل


22ولولا أنَّ الله جعَلَ تِلكَ الأيّامَ قَصيرةً، لَما نَجا أحدٌ مِنَ البشَرِ. ولكِنْ مِنْ أجلِ الَّذينَ اَختارَهُم جعَلَ تِلكَ الأيّامَ قصيرةً. 23فإذا قالَ لكُم أحدٌ: ها هوَ المَسيحُ هُنا، أو ها هوَ هُناكَ! فلا تُصدَّقوهُ، 24فسيَظهرُ مُسَحاءُ دجّالونَ وأنبـياءُ كذّابونَ، يَصنَعونَ الآياتِ والعَجائبَ العَظيمةَ ليُضَلَّلوا، إنْ أمكَنَ، حتَّ? الذينَ اَختارَهُمُ الله. 25ها أنا أُنذِرُكُم. 26فإنْ قالوا لكُم: ها هوَ في البرّيَّةِ! فلا تَخرُجوا إلى هُناكَ، أو ها هوَ في داخِلِ البُيوتِ! فلا تُصدَّقوا، 27لأنَّ مجيءَ اَبنِ الإنسانِ يكونُ مِثلَ البَرقِ الَّذي يلمَعُ 


فهمت الان؟ التكلم عن من سيأتي و يدعي انه المسيح...

..............................................................................
لكن ما رأيك في هذا ما رأيك في هذا النص.

*َكثِيرُونَ* *سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ*
*تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ* *كَثِيرَةً**؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ!* *اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!*
*هل هذا يكفي ام اني اقتطفت منه ايضا.*
*........................................................*
*وقلت:-*
كن وسيع البصر و كمل النص يا عزيزي


5أما تَذكرونَ أنِّي وأنا بَعدُ عِندَكُم كُنتُ أقولُ لكُم ذلِكَ مِرارًا؟ 6وأنتُم الآنَ تَعرِفونَ العائِقَ الذي يَمنَعُهُ عَنِ الظُّهورِ إلاّ في حينِهِ. 7فَسِرُّ المَعصيَةِ يَعمَلُ الآنَ عَمَلَهُ، ويكفي أنْ يَنزاحَ العائِقُ 8حتى يَنكَشِفَ رَجُلُ المَعصيَةِ فيَقضِيَ علَيهِ الرَّبُّ يَسوعُ بِنَفَسٍ مِنْ فمِهِ ويُبيدُهُ بِضياءِ مَجيئِهِ. 9ويكونُ مَجيءُ رَجُلِ المَعصيةِ بِقُدرَةِ الشَّيطانِ على جميعِ المُعجِزاتِ والآياتِ والعَجائِبِ الكاذِبَةِ، 10وعلى جميعِ ما يُغري بالشَّرِّ أولَئِكَ الذينَ مَصيرُهُم إلى الهَلاكِ، لأنَّهُم رَفَضوا مَحبَّةَ الحَقِّ الذي يَمنحُهُمُ الخلاصَ. 11لذلِكَ يُرسِلُ الله إلَيهِم قُوَّةَ الضَّلالِ حتى يُصَدِّقوا الكَذِبَ، 12فيَدينُ جميعَ الذينَ رَفَضوا أنْ يُؤمِنوا بِالحَقِّ ورَغِبوا في الباطِلِ.


افسر او الفكرة وصلت؟
…………………………………………………………….
لكنك يا مايكل:
كن انت  وسيع البصر ولم تكمل الرد على هذا السؤال
سؤالي هو كيف نعرف ان هذا الشخص مدعوم بالروح القدس نرجوا الأجابه ؟
*كما اريدك ان تفسر لي لكي يكون اجمل وافهم وشكرا لك.*
*..............................................*
*قم فسرت التناقض:-*
*هناك* *حقيقة تحيّر القارئ اليوم، ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود، وهي أن الشخص* *الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي،* *والثاني بالمصاهرة, فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته, ونجد هذا في* *أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو* *برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم (عزرا 2: 61, قارن* *نحميا 7: 63), وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنه ماكير أحد* *رؤساء منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2: 21 و22 و7: 14, قارن العدد 32**: 40), **وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك* *ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه، وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى قبل أن يهاجم* *ويعترض**...*
مايكل:-
*اولا شكرا لك على ما نقلت*
*لكن لماذا الخلاف ان كانوا مدعومين بالروح القدس.....اليست الروح القدس تعلم ..... لماذا لم تنبأهم الى الصواب او الى اتفاق.*
*...........................................................................................*
محبه
لقد قلت انت: 
إذا أخ دانيال أعتبرنا أنها صفات للتقريب فأنت أظنك من العالمين ان هناك شيء يدعى صفات عامة وصفات تفصيلية والصفات العامة تضم التفصيل 
القوة والحكمة والرحمة وال× تنطوي تحت صفة عامة تدعى المشيئة والإرادة وهي الصفة العامة الثانية التي ندعوها نحن الأبن وبالتالي نحن نقول ان لله بناءاً على كلامك بشكل تقريبي ثلاث صفات عامة شاملة 
اسمع الله لا يوجد به عام وخاص.
صفات الله لا تشابه صفات البشر وارى انك توافقني الرأي الا الأسم
مثل انسان رحيم والله رحيم لكن رحمة الله لا تكون كرحمة الأنسان.
المهم :
اذا كنت تقصد ذلك فهل السمع والبصر من الذات ام لا ارجو التوضيح.
ومن ثم كيف بنيت على هذا.
ثم لم تأتي بالنصوص التي تؤكد ان الله ثلاثه في واحد وان هذه الصفات صفات عامه وخاصه.
وشكرا لكم.


----------



## يهوذا (7 فبراير 2006)

يا أخوة ممكن تكبروا الخط شوية بالأخص 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





أخي دانيال هذا حتى أتمكن من تصفح الحوار 
ثم ان الأخ دانيال داخل علينا وفاتح صدره
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 بكم من الأسئلة كأنه أمين شرطه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 اسم الله وحنا متهمين 
وحد وحده عشان افهم لو سمحتم


----------



## drpepo (7 فبراير 2006)

ياعم روحوا جاوبوا على موضوع المسجد الاقصى واصل الحجاب 
وموضعات اخونا انسر بدل


----------



## يهوذا (8 فبراير 2006)

دانيال مسلم قال:
			
		

> ثم يا يهوذا لماذا انت غاضب
> ان كنت تملك اجابه نفضل او اقرأ وانت ساكت احسن واريح
> واعطي الفرصه للأعلم منك
> هيك احسن
> ...


 

يا أخي يا فتور أنت 
انا لا استهزاء من احد لكن طريقة دخلتك مش حلوه :t37: يا وحش أنت
اما من ناحية مشاركتي في الحوار لما أجد حد كبير أتحاور معه كفاية عليك أخي ماي روك وأخي محبة فهم اعلم مني بس سد أنت وفي الوقت المناسب سوف انزل المباراة اقصد الحوار 
وعلي فكره انا سوف احضر لك شوية أسئلة عن دينك بس اخلص أنت من هذا الحوار ولا تهرب وتستسلم :kap: ​


----------



## دانيال مسلم (11 فبراير 2006)

يا يهوذا حضر بس بعد ماتجاوب يا باشا.



> ماي روك وأخي محبة فهم اعلم مني بس سد أنت وفي الوقت المناسب سوف انزل المباراة اقصد الحوار


 
نحن في الأنتظار


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

دانيال مسلم قال:
			
		

> لكن ما رأيك في هذا ما رأيك في هذا النص.
> 
> *َكثِيرُونَ**سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ*
> *تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ**كَثِيرَةً**؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ!**اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!*
> *هل هذا يكفي ام اني اقتطفت منه ايضا.*


*

رأيي في النص؟ من اي ناحية؟ هل قصدك تفسير النص؟
* 





> لكنك يا مايكل:
> كن انت وسيع البصر ولم تكمل الرد على هذا السؤال
> سؤالي هو كيف نعرف ان هذا الشخص مدعومبالروح القدس نرجوا الأجابه ؟
> *كما اريدك ان تفسر لي لكي يكون اجمل وافهم وشكرا لك.*


 
مايكل؟ يلا ما علينا..

يُعلن السيّد أن الأنبياء الكذبة واضحون، يمكن تمييزهم عن أولاد الله الحقيقيّين، بقوله: "*من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبًا؟أو من الحسك تينًا؟هكذا كل شجرة جيّدة تصنع أثمارًا جيدًا، وأما الشجرة الرديّة فتصنع أثمارًا رديّة. لا تقدر شجرة جيّدة أن تصنع أثمارًا رديّة، ولا شجرة رديّة أن تصنع أثمارًا جيّدة. كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرًا جيدًا تقطع وتلقى في النار، فإذًا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم" [16-20].* 




مايكل:-
*



اولا شكرا لك على ما نقلت
لكن لماذا الخلاف ان كانوا مدعومين بالروح القدس.....اليست الروح القدس تعلم ..... لماذا لم تنبأهم الى الصواب او الى اتفاق.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا يوجد اختلاف في التفسير, اذ التفاسير تفسر من جهة معينة, فمسرين يأخذوها بنسب مريم الذي هو بحسب نسب يوسف و العكس ايضا, و هذا ليس تناقضا او عدم صواب
*


----------



## دانيال مسلم (13 فبراير 2006)

> رأيي في النص؟ من اي ناحية؟ هل قصدك تفسير النص؟


ياسلام جميل جدا ان تتجاهل فهو الحل احيانا وخصوصا في مثل هذه الظروف الصعبه
يارجل الم تقل انت  لي عندما كتبت لك ان المعجزات ليست دليل كافي لأثبات ان هذا الشخص مملوء بالروح القدس واتيتك بهذا النص :-
*



Mt:24:24: 24لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. (SVD)

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لأستدل به ان المعجزات ليست حل 

وقمت انت انت بنفسك بالرد كاتبا لتثبت العكس ان هذا النص يتحدث عن شئ اخر عن الذين سيقولون انهم المسيح مع اني مش عارف جبتها منين المهم 
فأتيتك انا بهذا النص
*



َكثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ
تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
هل هذا يكفي ام اني اقتطفت منه ايضا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* لتأكيد ان المعجزات لا تكفي لأثبات هذا الشخص مملوء بالروح القدس .
اذا لا يزال سؤالي قائما كيف نعرف ان هذا الشخص مملوء بالروح القدس لكي نثق فيه.
.....................................................................................................................
قلت



> يُعلن السيّد أن الأنبياء الكذبة واضحون، يمكن تمييزهم عن أولاد الله الحقيقيّين، بقوله: "من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبًا؟أو من الحسك تينًا؟هكذا كل شجرة جيّدة تصنع أثمارًا جيدًا، وأما الشجرة الرديّة فتصنع أثمارًا رديّة. لا تقدر شجرة جيّدة أن تصنع أثمارًا رديّة، ولا شجرة رديّة أن تصنع أثمارًا جيّدة. كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرًا جيدًا تقطع وتلقى في النار، فإذًا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم" [16-20].


في ردك على كيف نعرف ان هذا الشخص مدعوم من الروح القدس؟
حسنا بهذا نصل الى الأتي:-
ان ثمار النصارى في العالم غربي خاصه ودعنا من العربي حالهم ليس بثمار جيده 
الخمر مقارنة مع المسلمين نجد فضائح مروعه بل يفوقوا المسلمين بكثيييييييييييييير وخصوصا ان اي مسلم يفعل هذا الأمر مثل شرب الخمر نجده احيانا من المنغرين بالغرب النصراني .... وكذلك برامج التلفاز وكذلك الجرائم فأين هم هؤلاء المملوئين بالروح القدس لحل مثل هذه الأزمه ..... فأين ثمارهم الأسلام ثماره والحمد لله واضحه 
اقل شعب يشرب الخمر على سبيل المثال بل في كل شئ وأوضحت لك سبب فعل هذا
المهم ان ثمار الأسلام افضل من ثمار النصرانيه .......... فأين الممتلئين بالروح القدس.
..........................................................................................................................



> لا يوجد اختلاف في التفسير, اذ التفاسير تفسر من جهة معينة, فمسرين يأخذوها بنسب مريم الذي هو بحسب نسب يوسف و العكس ايضا, و هذا ليس تناقضا او عدم صواب


من الذي قال لك ذلك؟ إن كلا الإنجيلين يقول هذا نسب يسوع ابن يوسف..  إن المواقع النصرانية كموقع بيت الله وموقع مارمينا العجايبي وموقع تاريخ الأقباط يتضاربون .. وبعضهم يقول إن يعقوب هو أبو يوسف النجار الحقيقي أما هالي فهو زوج أم يوسف النجار؟ .. وقد احضروا ابا آخر للسيدة مريم .. وسموه الشيخ يواقيم. فنحن الآن أمام ثلاث شخصيات يعقوب أبو يوسف و هالي أبو يوسف و الشيخ يواقيم أبو مريم. فهل يوسف النجار الذي تقول اناجيلكم "يسوع ابن يوسف" .... له أبوان؟


في انجيل متى أبو يوسف النجار هو يعقوب .. بينما كان يدعى هالي في انجيل لوقا ...... أم ستقولون هالي هو ابو مريم؟؟؟ .. فمن هو الشيخ يواقيم؟؟....................

.....استاذي الفاضل ارجو عدم تجاهل اسئلتي وارجو الرد عليها بالكامل فلا تدري لعل الحق معكم فأهتدي 
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه والباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه


----------



## وليد (16 فبراير 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب دانيال المسلم 

الم يكن داوود مملوء بالروح القدس .....فاخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه في وسط أخوته.وحلّ روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا.ثم قام صموئيل وذهب الى الرامة { سفر صموئيل الأول 16/13 } ورغم ذلك ارتكب الخطيئة 

فقد زنى بجارته بثشبع بنت اليعام امراة أوريا الحثي 

 فارسل داود و سال عن المراة فقال واحد اليست هذه بثشبع بنت اليعام امراة اوريا الحثي 
 فارسل داود رسلا و اخذها فدخلت اليه فاضطجع معها و هي مطهرة من طمثها ثم رجعت الى بيتها  { سفر صموئيل الثاني  11/3: 4 }

مع ان ناموس موسي عليه السلام يأمر بقتل الزاني 

( و اذا زنى رجل مع امراة فاذا زنى مع امراة قريبه فانه يقتل الزاني و الزانية } سفر التثنية20 /10 }

وأحتال علي أوريا الحثي واستدعه من الجيش وأمره بان ينزل إلي بيته ويضطجع مع زوجته فيظن ان الحمل منه وبالتالي لا يكتشف زنى داوود بزوجته بثشبع 

 و حبلت المراة فأرسلت و اخبرت داود و قالت اني حبلى 
 فارسل داود الى يواب يقول ارسل إلي اوريا الحثي فارسل يواب اوريا الى داود ........
و قال داود لاوريا انزل الى بيتك و اغسل رجليك فخرج اوريا من بيت الملك و خرجت وراءه حصة من عند الملك 
 و نام اوريا على باب بيت الملك مع جميع عبيد سيده و لم ينزل الى بيته ......
 فقال اوريا لداود ان التابوت و إسرائيل و يهوذا ساكنون في الخيام و سيدي يواب و عبيد سيدي نازلون على وجه الصحراء و انا أتي الى بيتي لاكل و اشرب و اضطجع مع امرأتي و حياتك و حياة نفسك لا افعل هذا الأمر{ سفر صموئيل الثاني  11/5: 11 }  

و حرض قائد الجيش علي تخلص من اوريا الحثي من اجل الا يكتشف زناه بزوجته ومن ثم يتخذها زوجة له 

و في الصباح كتب داود مكتوبا الى يواب و أرسله بيد اوريا 
و كتب في المكتوب يقول اجعلوا اوريا في وجه الحرب الشديدة و ارجعوا من ورائه فيضرب و يموت { سفر صموئيل الثاني  11/14: 15 }  

بالله عليك كيف أثق ان المزامير التي كتبها داود بوحي من الروح القدس ؟

هل شخص بهذه الصفات { زاني ، محتال ، محرض علي القتل بشهادة الكتاب المقدس } يكون أمين في تبليغ وحي الله إلي البشر ؟!!!
الا إذا كان ما نسب إليه غير صحيح؟ 
وأين كانت هذه الروح التي حلت عليه من ذلك اليوم فصاعداً  عندما ارتكب هذه الأفعال ؟
هل ما فعله داود وحي من الروح القدس التي حلت عليه !!!!

سوف تقول لي ان الأنبياء غير معصومين من الخطأ فهم بشر..... إذن كيف أثق في تبليغهم لكلام الله لنا إذا كان اخطأ وزنى الا يحتمل انه يكذب علي الله 

بالأخص انه لم يطبق شرع الله {ناموس موسي عليه السلام } .... و إذا اخذ رجل أخته بنت أبيه أو بنت أمه و رأى عورتها و رأت هي عورته فذلك عار يقطعان إمام أعين بني شعبهما قد كشف عورة أخته يحمل ذنبه{ سفر اللاويين 20/17 }.........علي ابنه الذي زنى بأخته

 مِنْكَ». 14فَأَبَى أَنْ يَسْتَمِعَ لِتَوَسُّلاَتِهَا، بَلْ تَغَلَّبَ عَلَيْهَا وَاغْتَصَبَهَا. 15ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلَ حُبُّ أَمْنُونَ لِثَامَارَ إِلَى بُغْضٍ شَدِيدٍ فَاقَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَهَا. وَقَالَ لَهَا: «قُومِي انْطَلِقِي». 16فَأَجَابَتْ: «لاَ! إِنَّ طَرْدَكَ إِيَّايَ جَرِيمَةٌ أَشْنَعُ مِنَ الْجَرِيمَةِ الَّتِي اقْتَرَفْتَهَا». لَكِنَّهُ أَبَى أَنْ يَسْمَعَ لَهَا، 17وَاسْتَدْعَى خَادِمَهُ الْخَاصَّ وَقَالَ: «اطْرُدْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ خَارِجاً، وأَغْلِقِ الْبَابَ وَرَاءَهَا». من سفر صموئيل الثاني13 /14 :17 }​


----------



## drpepo (16 فبراير 2006)

حبيبى المهم التوبة 
داود زنا وقتل وهذه في حادثة واحدة ولكن تاب وتوبته مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس 
فلما لا نقبل نبوته


----------



## وليد (18 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> حبيبى المهم التوبة
> داود زنا وقتل وهذه في حادثة واحدة ولكن تاب وتوبته مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس
> فلما لا نقبل نبوته


شكراً علي الرد 
انا عارف ان داود استغفر الرب والرب تقبل منه فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت الى الرب.فقال ناثان لداود.الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك.لا تموت {  سفر صموئيل الثاني 13:12 }

انا لم أسئل عن توبته انا سؤالي  عن الثقة بصرف النظر عن داود ..... هل تثق بشخص كانت صفاته {زاني / محتال /قاتل } ان يكون مرسل آمين بينك وبين والدك ؟
او بمعني اخر معك مبلغ من المال وتريد ان ترسله لشخص معين هل تستأمن عليه شخص كانت كانت بهذه الصفات ؟

ثم ما الذي يمنع داود من مخالفة أوامر الله ثانية ويفتري عليه كذباً او علي الأقل لا يكون امين في توصيل الرسالة بالأخص سبق له ان احتقر كلام  الرب وعمل الشر{ لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه.قد قتلت اوريا الحثّي بالسيف واخذت امرأته لك امرأة واياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون . سفر صموئيل الثاني 9:12} ؟    

لقد سئلت أين كانت روح الله التي علي داود عندما فعل الشر ؟ الكتاب يقول وحلّ روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا.ثم قام صموئيل وذهب الى الرامة { سفر صموئيل الأول 16/13 } 

بعد توبة داود هذه لم يقيم شرع الله { ناموس موسي } علي ابنه الذي اغتصب اخته فكيف يكون رسولاً امين ويقيم حدود الله ؟

وأين القدوة كيف استمع لرسول يقول لي ان الرب يقول لك لا تزني وهو قد زني ؟!!!

أقرا ماذا يقول داود في المزمور الأول 

هَنيئًا لِمَنْ لا يَسلُكُ في مَشورةِ الأشرارِ وفي طريقِ الخاطِئينَ لا يقِفُ وفي مجلِسِ المُستَهزِئينَ لا يجلِسُ، 2بل في شريعةِ الرّبِّ مَسرَّتُهُ وبها يَلهج نهارًا وليلاً. 3فيكونُ كشَجرةٍ مغروسةٍ على مجاري المياهِ، تُعطي ثمرَها في أوانِهِ، وورَقُها لا يذبُلُ، وكُلُّ ما يعمَلُهُ صالِحٌ. 4وما هكذا الأشرارُ، لكنَّهم كالرِّيشةِ في مَهبِّ الرِّيحِ. 5لا يثبُتونَ يومَ الدَّينونةِ ولا الخاطِئونَ في جماعةِ الأبرارِ. 6الرّبُّ يَصونُ طريقَ الأبرارِ، أمَّا طريقُ الأَشرارِ فتَبيدُ. 

أقرا ماذا يقول داود في المزمور السابع والثلاثون 

3توَكَّلْ على الرّبِّ واَعمَلِ الخيرَ تسكُنِ الأرضَ ويَحفَظْكَ الأمانُ. 
9فالأشرارُ يقطَعُهُمُ الرّبُّ، والذينَ يَرجونَهُ يرِثونَ الأرضَ. 

10ما أسرعَ ما يزولُ الشِّرِّيرُ. تتَبَيَّنُ مكانَهُ فلا يكونُ. 
12الشِّرِّيرُ يَذُمُّ الصِّدِّيقَ ويَصِرُّ أسنانَهُ علَيه. 

20أمَّا الأشرارُ وأعداءُ الرّبِّ، فيَبيدونَ كنَضْرَةِ المَراعي، ومِثلَ الدُّخانِ يضمَحِلُّونَ.  
22المُبارَكونَ مِنَ الرّبِّ يرِثونَ الأرضَ، والمَلعونونَ مِنهُ ينَقَطِعونَ. 
27تَجنَّبِ الشَّرَ واَعمَلِ الخيرَ تَسكُنِ الأرضَ إلى الأبدِ. 

28الرّبُّ يُحبُّ الإنصافَ ولا يتَخلَّى عَنْ أتقيائِهِ، بل إلى الأبدِ يحرُسُهُم. لكِنَّهُ يُعاقِبُ الآخرينَ ويقطَعُ ذُرِّيَّةَ الأشرارِ. 

أين داود من  كل هذا ؟

كن منصف يا صديقي وقل كلمة الحق 

 ثم انظر معي 
هذا حكم الله علي داوود

والآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك الى الابد لأنك احتقرتني وأخذت امرأة أوريا الحثّي لتكون لك امرأة { سفر صموئيل الثاني 10:12 }

ولكن تراجع عن ذلك 

فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت الى الرب.فقال ناثان لداود.الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك.لا تموت.  { سفر صموئيل الثاني 13:12

هل الله نسخ حكمه ؟وأين حق الرجل الذي قتله واغتصب زوجته ؟

وإذا كان الرب كما تقول قبل توبة داود فما هو سبب اللعنة التي حلت علي بيته 
ابنه يغتصب أخته
ابنه يقتل أخوه
ابنه يطارده ويريد قتله ويفر هاربا منه ؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر :Flower:​


----------



## drpepo (19 فبراير 2006)

اولا ارجوا عدم خلط الأمور 
كم من مرة زنى وقتل داود 
ارجو الرد 
عندما يقبل الله التوبة ويقبل ان يكون داود نبيا فمن انا حتى اقول ان داود هذا ليس بنبى 
هناك فرق 
داود اخطأ وموجودة في الكتاب المقدس للأمانة 
وعاتبه الله ووبخه على فم ناثان النبى 
قبل الله توبته والدليل على ذلك ستجد الله يقول " وجدت داود حسب قلبى " 
الله قبل داود وتوبته ونال عقابه 
اما عن اللعنة كما تقول فهى من عدل الله كعقاب لدواد


----------



## وليد (20 فبراير 2006)

صديقي/drpepo 
تحية طيبة وبعد  ​


> اولا ارجوا عدم خلط الأمور



أين خلط الأمور يا صديقي ؟  
شخصية الإنسان وحدة واحدة اذا استقام الإنسان استقامت جميع أعماله والعكس فلا يمكن القول انه غير معصوم عن ارتكاب بعض الأفعال { الزنا والقتل والاحتيال } ومعصوم عن ارتكاب أفعال أخري { الافتراء والكذب علي الله وعدم الأمانة في تبليغ الدعوة او انه غير معصوم في أوقات وانه معصوم في أوقات أخري



> كم من مرة زنى وقتل داود
> أرجو الرد



أنا لم أشاهده يزني او يقتل بل اشهد انه لم يفعل ذلك ولكن الكتاب المقدس هو الذي يشهد بذلك فحوارنا فيما تضمنه الكتاب المقدس فطبقاً له زني مرة واحدة 

لكن عدد ارتكاب الفعل الإجرامي ليس مقياس علي أخلاق الجاني 
فهناك من يرتكب الجريمة بالصدفة أي مسرح الجريمة مهيأ لارتكاب الجريمة فقد يكون شخص حسن الأخلاق يخاف الله دخل مكان بالصدفة فوجد فتاة عارية فلم يتملك نفسه فارتكب معها جريمة الزنا فهذا الشخص ليس شرير بطبعه ولكن الظروف وضعته في ذلك فلم يخطط ولم يكن هناك فاصل بين الأغراء والفعل فيراجع نفسه ،مع انه سوف يسائل عن فعلته هذه  
وهناك شخص يفكر ويخطط لارتكاب الجريمة وكان عنده الوقت الكافي للتراجع عن ذلك فقد شاهد الغنيمة وخطط لاغتنامها وأصر علي ارتكابه الجريمة وتوابعها فهذا الشخص شرير ويجب الحذر منه ولا نثق فيه 

داود شاهد زوجة جاره عارية  وهو من اعلي سطح منزله وهي داخل بيتها فلم يكن مسرج الجريمة واحد حتى نقول انه ضعف أمام جسد المراة العاري بكل ما يحمل من مفاتن ...لكن داود نزل من سطح منزله وأرسل الي زوجة جاره واستدعها الي بيته وقام باغتصابها فكان عنده الوقت الكافي لمراجعة نفسه ويحجم عن ما نوي عليه 
ولم يكتفي بذلك بل عندما لم ان الزوجة حامل { ولا اعرف كيف علمت بحملها فور عودتها للبيت } أرسل واستدعى زوجها من الحرب وطلب منه ان يذهب ويضطجع مع زوجته حتى يخفي اثأر الجريمة فيظن الزوج ان الحمل منه وبذلك ينسب ابن داود من الزنا الي الزوج بالاحتيال 
ويرفض الزوج ان يضطجع مع زوجته تعرف لماذا ؟
الكتاب المقدس يجب علي ذلك
{ فقال أوريا لداود ان التابوت و إسرائيل و يهوذا ساكنون في الخيام و سيدي يواب و عبيد سيدي نازلون على وجه الصحراء و انا اتي الى بيتي لاكل و اشرب و اضطجع مع امراتي و حياتك و حياة نفسك لا افعل هذا الامر  { سفر صموئيل الثاني 11/11 }

بالله عليك أريد منك كلمة حق إيهما أفضل 

داود الذي اغتصب زوجة جندي ترك بيته وزوجته من اجل الدفاع عنه وعن دين الله وتابوته وعن شعب إسرائيل هذا بخلاف ان البلاد في حالة حرب وهو يتلذذ بالنساء 
ام
أوريا الذي رفض ان يضطجع مع زوجته حلاله ودين الله وتابوته وشعب إسرائيل في خطر وإخوانه في الجيش في الصحراء بل انه رفض الأكل والشرب  

فهل هذه أخلاق الأنبياء ؟  

نرجع لموضوعنا الأساسي وهو إصرار داود علي الشر والاحتيال فحاول مع أوريا مرة أخري وسقاه خمراً لعله يذهب الي بيته ويضطلع مع زوجته ولكن لم يذهب ونام مع عبيد الملك { و دعاه داود فأكل إمامه و شرب و أسكره و خرج عند المساء ليضطجع في مضجعه مع عبيد سيده و الى بيته لم ينزل { سفر صموئيل الثاني 11/13 } 

وعندما فشل احتيال داود علي أوريا عزم علي التخلص منه فحرض عليه قائد الجيش لوضعه في مواجهة الأعداء ويتم الخلاص منه { و كتب في المكتوب يقول اجعلوا أوريا في وجه الحرب الشديدة و ارجعوا من ورائه فيضرب و يموت { سفر صموئيل الثاني 11/15 } 


اما القتل او بمعني أدق الامر بالقتل فأظن ان هناك واقعة أخري فقد أمر بقتل إنسان مستأمن جاء إليه يخبره بحقيقة موت شاول واحضر معه أشياء الملك الثمينة وانه هو الذي قتله بناءً علي توسل شاول له حتي لا يقع في الأسر (ثم دعا داود واحدا من الغلمان و قال تقدم أوقع به فضربه فمات { سفر صموئيل الثاني 1/15 }    

اما تعليل داود بان الشخص قتل مسيح الرب { فقال له داود كيف لم تخف ان تمد يدك لتهلك مسيح الرب { سفر صموئيل الأول 1/14 }    
 فان شاول أصبحت عليه روح رديء {و ذهب روح الرب من عند شاول و بغته روح رديء من قبل الرب { سفر صموئيل الاول 16/14 }  

فأين الرحمة والعدل هنا اليس هذا شر في عين الرب ؟

المناسبة صديقي 
هو شاول قتل نفسه { انتحر} ام قتله هذا الشخص العماليقي ؟
قرأ ما جاء بسفر صموئيل الأول 

{و اشتدت الحرب على شاول فأصابه الرماة رجال القسي فانجرح جدا من الرماة *فقال شاول لحامل سلاحه استل سيفك و اطعني به لئلا يأتي هؤلاء الغلف و يطعنوني و يقبحوني فلم يشا حامل سلاحه لأنه خاف جدا فاخذ شاول السيف و سقط عليه *و لما رأى حامل سلاحه انه قد مات شاول سقط هو ايضا على سيفه و مات معه *فمات شاول و بنوه الثلاثة و حامل سلاحه و جميع رجاله في ذلك اليوم معا { صموئيل الأول 31/3: 6 }

و قرأ ما جاء بسفر صموئيل الثاني  

و في اليوم الثالث اذا برجل اتى من المحلة من عند شاول و ثيابه ممزقة و على راسه تراب فلما جاء الى داود خر الى الارض و سجد فقال له داود من اين اتيت فقال له من محلة اسرائيل نجوت فقال له داود كيف كان الامر اخبرني فقال ان الشعب قد هرب من القتال و سقط ايضا كثيرون من الشعب و ماتوا و مات شاول و يوناثان ابنه ايضا فقال داود للغلام الذي اخبره كيف عرفت انه قد مات شاول و يوناثان ابنه فقال الغلام الذي اخبره اتفق اني كنت في جبل جلبوع و اذا شاول يتوكا على رمحه و اذا بالمركبات و الفرسان يشدون وراءه فالتفت الى ورائه فراني و دعاني فقلت هانذا فقال لي من انت فقلت له عماليقي انا فقال لي قف علي و اقتلني لانه قد اعتراني الدوار لان كل نفسي بعد في فوقفت عليه و قتلته لاني علمت انه لا يعيش بعد سقوطه و اخذت الاكليل الذي على رأسه و السوار الذي على ذراعه و اتيت بهما الى سيدي ههنا فامسك داود ثيابه و مزقها و كذا جميع الرجال الذين معه 
و ندبوا و بكوا و صاموا الى المساء على شاول و على يوناثان ابنه و على شعب الرب و على بيت اسرائيل لانهم سقطوا بالسيف { بسفر صموئيل الثاني 1/2: 12 } 

أسف بعدت عن الموضوع 



> عندما يقبل الله التوبة ويقبل ان يكون داود نبيا فمن انا حتى أقول ان داود هذا ليس بنبى



انا لم اقل ان داود ليس بنبي انا كلامي منحصر في جزئية ان داود غير معصوم من الخطأ وانه سبق ان أخطا رغم وجود روح الرب عليه نعم انه تاب لكن ما الذي يمنعه من الخطيئة ثانية ولا يكون امين في توصيل أمانة الله ؟

وقلت لك انه بعد ان تاب وقبل الله توبته لم يقم حد الزنا الموجود بناموس موسي عليه السلام  علي ابنه الذي اغتصب أخته لا يعد هذا مخالف لتعاليم الرب ؟       



> هناك فرق
> داود اخطأ وموجودة في الكتاب المقدس للأمانة
> وعاتبه الله ووبخه على فم ناثان النبى
> قبل الله توبته والدليل على ذلك ستجد الله يقول " وجدت داود حسب قلبى "


هذا عظيم 

ولكن لا تنسي ان الكتاب المقدس مدح داود قبل الخطيئة ومع ذلك اخطأ 

{فاخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه في وسط أخوته.وحلّ روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا.ثم قام صموئيل وذهب الى الرامة { سفر صموئيل الأول 16/13 } }

{و كان شاول يخاف داود لان الرب كان معه و قد فارق شاول{ سفر صموئيل الأول 12/18 } }

{و كان داود مفلحا في جميع طرقه و الرب معه { سفر صموئيل الأول 14/18 } }

ولي سؤال أين كان الرب عندما فعل داود المعصية فكثيراً ما كان الرب يتحدث مع داود ويرشده وكثير ما كان يرسل إليه النبي ناثان في كل صغيرة وكبيرة الم يعلم الله ما نوى عليه داود فيقول له لا يصح ان يفعل هذا نبي أرسل إلي الناس لينهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر 

صديقي انك لم تجب علي كل أسئلتي السابقة أرجو من حضرتك عدم ترك شيء 

فكل تركيزك كان علي توبة داود 

نترك داود جانباً وأسالك أسئلة شخصية 

هل تثق في شخص خائن لله  ؟

انا وأنت في عمل واحد وفي احد الأيام شاهدتني أخالف تعليمات السيد المدير بل أني تحرشت بزميلة لنا وزنيت بها بالعمل وتآمرت علي قتل زوجها والتخلص منه  ثم قلت لك بعد ذلك ان السيد المدير أرسلني إلي جميع العاملين لأكون رقيب عليهم  وناصح امين 
هل سوف تنفذ كل ما قوله لك ؟
وهل انا قدوة حسنة لك ؟ 
وهل تثق فيما ابلغه عن المدير لكم ؟ 
وهل أخطأ المدير في اختياره لي ؟ 
وهل تثق في المدير لو علمت انه بيشاهد كل كبيرة وصغيرة في العمل عن طريق كاميرا مراقبة وهناك اتصال مباشر بينه وبيني في أي وقت ؟     
رجاء ان تجب علي ذلك بحياد وبصدق 
و لك جزيل الشكر 


​


----------



## drpepo (20 فبراير 2006)

سيدى الفاضل وليد هيا بنا نعرف مذا حدث بالضبط حسب ما جاء فس سفر صموئيل الثانى 
1- كان داود يتمسى على سطح منزله ورأى بتشبع امرأة اوريا تستحم وكانت جميلة المنظر جدا فسال عنها داود وقيل له انها بتشبع وانها امرأة اوريا رجل من رجال وجنود داود 

"  و كان في وقت المساء ان داود قام عن سريره و تمشى على سطح بيت الملك فراى من على السطح امراة تستحم و كانت المراة جميلة المنظر جدا فارسل داود و سال عن المراة فقال واحد اليست هذه بثشبع بنت اليعام امراة اوريا الحثي  "


----------



## drpepo (20 فبراير 2006)

- [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]دعاها داود الى بيته واضجع معها ( زنى ) فعندما حبلت ارسلت اليه بالخبر دعا داود اوريا وارد ان يدخل الى بيته وأمراته ( بيت وامراة اوريا ) فابى اوريا ان يفعل هذا ليس لسبب الزنى بل لأنهم كانوا في حالة حرب فكيف يكون قائده موآب في الحرب وهو ما جعل أوريا يرفض الرجوع الى بيته " فارسل داود الى يواب يقول ارسل الي اوريا الحثي فارسل يواب اوريا الى داود فاتى اوريا اليه فسال داود عن سلامة يواب و سلامة الشعب و نجاح الحرب و قال داود لاوريا انزل الى بيتك و اغسل رجليك فخرج اوريا من بيت الملك و خرجت وراءه حصة من عند الملك و نام اوريا على باب بيت الملك مع جميع عبيد سيده و لم ينزل الى بيته 10 فاخبروا داود قائلين لم ينزل اوريا الى بيته فقال داود لاوريا اما جئت من السفر فلماذا لم تنزل الى بيتك فقال اوريا لداود ان التابوت و اسرائيل و يهوذا ساكنون في الخيام و سيدي يواب و عبيد سيدي نازلون على وجه الصحراء و انا اتي الى بيتي لاكل و اشرب و اضطجع مع امراتي و حياتك و حياة نفسك لا افعل هذا الامر[/FONT] ........... "​3- [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كتب داود في الصباح كتاب او رسالة الى مؤآب كى يجعل اوريا في بداية الجيش فيموت لأنه من المعروف انه اول الجيش من الجنود يكنون بطبيعتهم معرضون اكثر الى الموت[/FONT]


----------



## drpepo (20 فبراير 2006)

و في الصباح كتب داود مكتوبا الى يواب و ارسله بيد اوريا و كتب في المكتوب يقول اجعلوا اوريا في وجه الحرب الشديدة و ارجعوا من ورائه فيضرب و يموت و كان في محاصرة يواب المدينة انه جعل اوريا في الموضع الذي علم ان رجال الباس فيه 17 فخرج رجال المدينة و حاربوا يواب فسقط بعض الشعب من عبيد داود و مات اوريا الحثي ايضا 
4- بعد مضى المناحة ارسل داود اليها ( بتشبع ) وتزوجها " فلما سمعت امراة اوريا انه قد مات اوريا رجلها ندبت بعلها و لما مضت المناحة ارسل داود و ضمها الى بيته و صارت له امراة و ولدت له ابنا و اما الامر الذي فعله داود فقبح في عيني الرب " 
5- هذه هى خطية داود كما دونها الكتاب المقدس وداود بطبعه بشر وكل البشر معرضون للخطأ ولكن يختلف من شخص لآخر هل يصحو ضميره سريعا ام لا فارسل الله اليه ناثان النبى ووبخه على ما فعل " فارسل الرب ناثان الى داود فجاء اليه و قال له كان رجلان في مدينة واحدة واحد منهما غني و الاخر و كان للغني غنم و بقر كثيرة جدا 3 و اما الفقير فلم يكن له شيء الا نعجة واحدة صغيرة قد اقتناها و رباها و كبرت معه و مع بنيه جميعا تاكل من لقمته و تشرب من كاسه و تنام في حضنه و كانت له كابنة فجاء ضيف الى الرجل الغني فعفا ان ياخذ من غنمه و من بقره ليهيئ للضيف الذي جاء اليه فاخذ نعجة الرجل الفقير و هيا للرجل الذي جاء اليه فحمي غضب داود على الرجل جدا و قال لناثان حي هو الرب انه يقتل الرجل الفاعل ذلك و يرد النعجة اربعة اضعاف لانه فعل هذا الامر و لانه لم يشفق فقال ناثان لداود انت هو الرجل هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل انا مسحتك ملكا على اسرائيل و انقذتك من يد شاول و اعطيتك بيت سيدك و نساء سيدك في حضنك و اعطيتك بيت اسرائيل و يهوذا و ان كان ذلك قليلا كنت ازيد لك كذا و كذا لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه قد قتلت اوريا الحثي بالسيف و اخذت امراته لك امراة و اياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون و الان لا يفارق السيف بيتك الى الابد لانك احتقرتني و اخذت امراة اوريا الحثي لتكون لك امراة "​


----------



## drpepo (20 فبراير 2006)

6- [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اعترف داود بخطأه " فقال داود لناثان قد اخطات الى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت " وهنا وضح ان الله غفر لداود وكما نعرف جميعا ويتضح مدى توبة داود اقرأ المزمور الخمسون الذى قاله داود باكيا ونادما على خطئه ومقدمته تقول " ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ومثل كثرة رافتك[/FONT] "​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]هذه هى قصة خطيئة داود[/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فما المشكلة في قبول نبوته طالما انه اخطأ وتاب عن خطئه من قلبه وقبله الرب[/FONT]​


----------



## drpepo (20 فبراير 2006)

أما بالنسبة لسؤال بان الله هو الذى اختار داود وما المشكلة استاذى الفاضل كلنا خطاة وكلنا معرضون للخطأ ولكن انظر الى توبة هذا الرجل ( داود ) وقد قبلها الله فالله رحوم والله بالتاكيد كان يعلم ان دواد سوف يخطئ ومن منا لا يخطئ استاذى الفاضل من منا لا يخطئ


----------



## whocares (20 فبراير 2006)

> فهل هذه أخلاق الأنبياء ؟
> 
> صديقي انك لم تجب علي كل أسئلتي السابقة أرجو من حضرتك عدم ترك شيء
> 
> هل تثق في شخص خائن لله  ؟





> رجاء ان تجب علي ذلك بحياد وبصدق
> و لك جزيل الشكر



أخ وليد و كافة المسلمين،

إبراهيم أب المؤمنين و الأنبياء، كفر ثم اهتدى (الأنعام 76:6 و أبرهيم 41:14) و قوله أنه كذب "أني سقيم." (الصافات 89:37)، و قوله :" فعل كبيرهم هذا." (الأنبياء 63:21) و قوله "لسارة هي أختي".
-----
و النبي موسى الذي كلم الله تكليما (النساء 164:4) وكز المصري فقضى عليه، فقال:" هذا من عمل الشيطان قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه الغفور الرحيم." (القصص 16:28)
------
و داود صاحب الزبور:" و ظن داود أنما فتنّاه فاستغفر ربه و خر راكعا و أناب فغفرنا له." (ص 38: 24-25)
------
و ينسب القرآن الضلال قبيل النبوة لمحمد فيقول:" ووجدك ضالا فهدى." (الضحى 93: 7)، و الضلال من أعظم المعاصي و الكبائر. و تملق النبي محمد قومه بالشفاعة للأصنام في (الإسراء 17: 73) فيقال له:" و إن كادوا ليفتنوك عن الذي أوحينا إليك لتفتري علينا غيره." و أذن النبي محمد للمنافقين بالقعود عن الجهاد:" عفا الله عنك لِـمَ أذنت لهم." (التوبة 9: 43) و فـي الحديث النبوي يقول:" فوالله إني لآستغفر الله و أتوب إلـيه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة." (البخاري – مشكاة المصابيح حديث رقم 2323).

فلماذا علينا الوثوق بأمثال هؤلاء الأنبياء إن أردنا الإيمان بالقرآن الكريم و الأحاديث النبوية؟


----------



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

اخى الفاضل *whocares* vbmenu_register("postmenu_25742", true);  
شكرا لمداخلتك وكلامك فعلا  جميل ونتمنى ان نرى رد من اخونا وليد


----------



## وليد (25 فبراير 2006)

أسف علي التأخر بالرد بسبب الانشغال في العمل 
أولاً صديقي العزيز /  drpepo  
لم تجب علي أسئلتي واكتفيت بنسخ فقرات من الكتاب المقدس وهي ذاتها نقطة الحوار .......!!!!!! 
ثانياً الصديق العزيز/ whocares
الذي أكن له كل احترام وتقدير
فهو يتعامل مع المسلمين بالأخلاق المسيحية التي كرسها السيد المسيح عليه السلام 
وأتمني ان يسلك كل الزملاء نفس أخلاقه في الحوار فلابد ان يكون الحوار بيننا في إطار من المحبة والاحترام المتبادل 

ثالثاً أظن ان هناك قانون صادر من العزيز/ ma7aba 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=60
يحظر الحديث في المسيحية عند طرح موضوع للمناقشة في الإسلام ومن الواجب المعاملة بالمثل فنحن من بداية نتحدث عن المسيحية ودليل صدق الكتاب المقدس{ الدليل على انه حق} فكان من الواجب عدم الرد بالقران وتحويل الموضوع فهذا هروب بالأخص ان هناك تساؤلات وشبهات وتناقضات لم يتم الرد عليها ودحضها !
وأنا لم أعطي لك الفرصة للهروب 
افترض أني غير مسلم هل كان ردك هذا؟
اعتبرني  من اللا دينيين واجب علي مشاركتي وبعد ذلك سوف أجيبك علي كل ما تريد لكن لا تهرب 
ولي سؤال أخير
 هل تسوي بين خطيئة داوود وبين ادعاء إبراهيم عليه السلام المرض أي كان السبب ؟​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

ينقل الى قسم الشبهات, لاني الموضوع اصبح بصيغة محاورة لا سؤال و جواب


----------



## دانيال مسلم (25 فبراير 2006)

.......................................................​​السلام على من اتبع الهدى​​هل اعتبر هذا التغيير عن موضوعي مقصود ام لا​​المهم :-​​لماذا يا استاذ​​.............. عندما اتيت بالأياتت فسرتها على هواك​​تعال معي للأول ايه​​إبراهيم أب المؤمنين و الأنبياء، كفر ثم اهتدى (الأنعام 76:6يارجل من اين اتيت بأنه كفر ​​الأيه لا تقول هذا ........تتكلم من عندك.​​و النبي موسى الذي كلم الله تكليما (النساء 164:4) وكز المصري فقضى عليه، فقال:" هذا من عمل الشيطان قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه الغفور الرحيم." (القصص 16:28)
يارجل ان داود زنى بعمد وهو نبي كما تدعون وعاند ربه لكن موسى عليه السلام قتل نصرة لأخيه وقتل انسان ظالم فندم وتاب وقتها وجربه الله بعدها فرفض وتاب اما نبيك داود فعل عمدا ولم يسمع كلا الرب وعاقبه الرب ان يجعل الرجال يزنون بنسائه...فشتانا يا رجل.​​
و ينسب القرآن الضلال قبيل النبوة لمحمد فيقول:" ووجدك ضالا فهدى." (الضحى 93: 7)، و الضلال من أعظم المعاصي و الكبائر. و تملق النبي محمد قومه بالشفاعة للأصنام في (الإسراء 17: 73) فيقال له:" و إن كادوا ليفتنوك عن الذي أوحينا إليك لتفتري علينا غيره." و أذن النبي محمد للمنافقين بالقعود عن الجهاد:" عفا الله عنك لِـمَ أذنت لهم." (التوبة 9: 43) و فـي الحديث النبوي يقول:" فوالله إني لآستغفر الله و أتوب إلـيه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة." (البخاري – مشكاة المصابيح حديث رقم 2323).​​ماشاء الله ترى انك شيخ جديد ومفسر جديد من وين يا معلم ​​لماذا تفسر الأيات بالخطأ يارجل هل تتعمد الكذب للفتنه والشبه والصد عن الحق وان نقلت هذا عن عالم من عندكم وانت لا تعلم فلماذا يكذب عالمكم يا رجل اتقي الله اليس من الوصايا الا تكذب​​الضلال يا رجل ليس ما تدعي ضلال الكفر فالرسول كان مشهورا بأنه الصادق واتحدى العالم ان يأتي احد ويقول انه فعل مثلما فعل انبياؤك تفسير الأيه اقرأ:-​​.............​​ثم اتيت بشئ سبحان الله اتيت بطفل صغير عمره 10 سنوات ففهمها صح اما انت فتعمدت الكذب والشيهه ​​عيب عليك​​فأنتم اخذتم بعض ما قيل فى سبب نزول هذه الآية أن وفد ثقيف قالوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أجّلنا سنة حتى نقبض ما يهدى لآلهتنا من (الأصنام) فإذا قبضنا ذلك كسرناها وأسلمنا ، فهَمّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بقبول ذلك فنزلت الآية.
قوله تعالى: " كدت تركن إليهم " أى هممت أو قاربت أن تميل لقبول ما عرضوه عليك لولا تثبيت الله لك بالرشد والعصمة ، ولو فعلت لعذبناك ضعف عذاب الحياة وعذاب الممات ؛ يعنى: قاربت أن تستجيب لما عرضوه لكنك بتثبيت الله لم تفعل لعصمة الله لك.
وكل مَنْ هُمْ على مقربة من الثقافة الإسلامية يعرفون أن " الهمّ " أى المقاربة لشىء دون القيام به أو الوقوع فيه لا يعتبر معصية ولا جزاء عليه وهو مما وضع عن الأمة وجاء به ما صح عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله:
(وضع عن أمتى ما حدثت به نفسها ما لم تعمل به أو تتكلم به) ، وعليه.. فإنه لا إثم ولا شىء يؤخذ على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك.​​هل فهمت يارجل.​​ارجو عدم تغير الموضوع ​​انا كتبت اخر مره​​​​اقتباس​​إقتباس:​
رأيي في النص؟ من اي ناحية؟ هل قصدك تفسير النص؟​ياسلام جميل جدا ان تتجاهل فهو الحل احيانا وخصوصا في مثل هذه الظروف الصعبه
يارجل الم تقل انت لي عندما كتبت لك ان المعجزات ليست دليل كافي لأثبات ان هذا الشخص مملوء بالروح القدس واتيتك بهذا النص :-​​*إقتباس**:*​
*Mt:24:24: 24**لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آياتعظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا**. (SVD)* ​

لأستدل به ان المعجزات ليست حل 

وقمت انت انت بنفسك بالرد كاتبا لتثبت العكس ان هذا النص يتحدث عن شئ اخر عن الذين سيقولون انهم المسيح مع اني مش عارف جبتها منين المهم 
فأتيتك انا بهذا النص​​*إقتباس**:*​
*َكثِيرُونَسَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ**: **يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ* *تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍكَثِيرَةً؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ**: **إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ**!**اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ**!* *هل هذا يكفي ام اني اقتطفت منه ايضا**.*​لتأكيد ان المعجزات لا تكفي لأثبات هذا الشخص مملوء بالروح القدس .
اذا لا يزال سؤالي قائما كيف نعرف ان هذا الشخص مملوء بالروح القدس لكي نثق فيه.
.................................................. .................................................. .................
قلت​​إقتباس:​
يُعلن السيّد أن الأنبياء الكذبة واضحون، يمكن تمييزهم عن أولاد الله الحقيقيّين، بقوله: "من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبًا؟أو من الحسك تينًا؟هكذا كل شجرة جيّدة تصنع أثمارًا جيدًا، وأما الشجرة الرديّة فتصنع أثمارًا رديّة. لا تقدر شجرة جيّدة أن تصنع أثمارًا رديّة، ولا شجرة رديّة أن تصنع أثمارًا جيّدة. كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرًا جيدًا تقطع وتلقى في النار، فإذًا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم" [16-20]. ​في ردك على كيف نعرف ان هذا الشخص مدعوم من الروح القدس؟
حسنا بهذا نصل الى الأتي:-
ان ثمار النصارى في العالم غربي خاصه ودعنا من العربي حالهم ليس بثمار جيده 
الخمر مقارنة مع المسلمين نجد فضائح مروعه بل يفوقوا المسلمين بكثيييييييييييييير وخصوصا ان اي مسلم يفعل هذا الأمر مثل شرب الخمر نجده احيانا من المنغرين بالغرب النصراني .... وكذلك برامج التلفاز وكذلك الجرائم فأين هم هؤلاء المملوئين بالروح القدس لحل مثل هذه الأزمه ..... فأين ثمارهم الأسلام ثماره والحمد لله واضحه 
اقل شعب يشرب الخمر على سبيل المثال بل في كل شئ وأوضحت لك سبب فعل هذا
المهم ان ثمار الأسلام افضل من ثمار النصرانيه .......... فأين الممتلئين بالروح القدس.
.................................................. .................................................. ......................​​إقتباس:​
لا يوجد اختلاف في التفسير, اذ التفاسير تفسر من جهة معينة, فمسرين يأخذوها بنسب مريم الذي هو بحسب نسب يوسف و العكس ايضا, و هذا ليس تناقضا او عدم صواب​من الذي قال لك ذلك؟ إن كلا الإنجيلين يقول هذا نسب يسوع ابن يوسف.. إن المواقعالنصرانية كموقع بيت الله وموقع مارمينا العجايبي وموقع تاريخ الأقباط يتضاربون .. وبعضهم يقول إن يعقوب هو أبو يوسف النجار الحقيقي أما هالي فهو زوج أم يوسف النجار؟ .. وقد احضروا اباآخر للسيدة مريم .. وسموه الشيخ يواقيم. فنحن الآن أمام ثلاث شخصيات يعقوبأبو يوسف و هالي أبو يوسف و الشيخ يواقيم أبو مريم. فهل يوسف النجار الذي تقول اناجيلكم "يسوع ابن يوسف" .... له أبوان؟


في انجيل متى أبو يوسف النجارهو يعقوب .. بينما كان يدعى هالي في انجيل لوقا ...... أم ستقولون هالي هوابو مريم؟؟؟ .. فمن هو الشيخ يواقيم؟؟....................

.....استاذي الفاضل ارجو عدم تجاهل اسئلتي وارجو الرد عليها بالكامل فلا تدري لعل الحق معكم فأهتدي 
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه والباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه​​انتهى الأقتباس​​هنا انتهينا ارجو الرد هنا ​​وبارك الله في اخي وليد وجزاه الله خيرا كثيرا وادخله الفردوس الأعلى أمين.​​ارجو عدم تغيير الموضوع من الطرفين مشكورين جدا .​​رجاء خاص.​​


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

انا قبلت تحديك اللى عرضته عليا يا دنيال مسلم و حيوصلك الردود بس يا ريت الكلام بتاعك يكون ليه اساس
مش داخل تخبط و خلاص كده و انت مش فاهم حاجه خلى بالك من كلامك
و بلاش تقول كلام مش معاك الدليل بتاعه


----------



## وليد (27 فبراير 2006)

تحية طيبة وبعد ​
أعزك الله أخي الحبيب دانيال المسلم ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي وأكثر بأذن الله 
الأصدقاء الأعزاء
نحن كمسلمين نؤمن بعصمة الأنبياء جميع الأنبياء ومشاركاتي السابقة لم اقصد منها النيل من نبي الله داوود عليه السلام وإنما في الحقيقة تبرئته من ما نسب إليه من أفعال لا تليق به 
نرجع إلي موضوع الحوار {الدليل على انه حق }
تكملة لكلام أخي دانيال المسلم
وردا علي الزميل العزيز / menooo
والذي يطالب بالدليل 


> و بلاش تقول كلام مش معاك الدليل بتاعه


وسوف اقتبس من مشاركة الزميلة ميرنا تعريف التناقض بهذا الرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=276



> ما هو التناقض؟
> التناقض هو القول بوجود شيء وعدم وجوده في وقت واحد وبمعنى واحد. وهو القول باجتماع صفتين متناقضتين في شخص واحد. وهو القول إن أمراً ما صادق وكاذب معاً. وقد قال أرسطو: «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها في شخص واحد، في وقت واحد، وبمعنى واحد». فإذا ثبت مخالفة مبادئ هذا التعريف في أية عبارة فلا بد من الحكم بوجود تناقض فيها.


 
*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*طريقة الطرح غير مقبولة*


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

اخ وليد, اطرح كل شبهة من هذه الشبهات في موضوع مستقل, و انا سأرد على كل واحدة بالتفصيل...


----------



## وليد (27 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك 
تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،
كنت متأكد من قيامك بحذف الموضوع 
لكن الذي لا اعرفه هو لماذا ؟




> حرر من قبل My Rock
> طريقة الطرح غير مقبولة



كلامي كان في حدود الادب .....فلم اقل ان كتابكم كذا او كذا انا قلت هناك شبهات وأريد الرد عليها جائز أكون مخطئ   



> أخ وليد, اطرح كل شبهة من هذه الشبهات في موضوع مستقل, و انا سأرد على كل واحدة بالتفصيل...



لماذا ؟

هل سوف يختلف الوضع ؟

صديقي العزيز هذه ليس طريقة حوار انا لم افتري عليكم او علي الكتاب المقدس لقد سبق ان طرحت احد هذه الشبهات علي هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56&page=6
وطلب السيد /blackguitar 
 الدليل




> > كلامك جميل جداً
> > كل انجيل كتب من زاوية معينة
> > لكن قول لي
> > كيف يذكر انجيل متي
> ...


وهنا طلب السيد الفاضل / menooo 
 الدليل  


> و بلاش تقول كلام مش معاك الدليل بتاعه



وعندما كتبت له الدليل تفضلت حضرتك بحذف مشاركتي 

رجاء صديقي العزيز ان ترجع ما قمت بحذفه وترد علي كل شبهة علي حدة برحتك انا غير مستعجل  فانا أريد ان اصل إلي الحقيقة 

لكن الحذف بهذه الطريقة دليل علي الهروب 

ولك كل تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

وليد قال:
			
		

> عزيزي ماي روك
> تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،
> كنت متأكد من قيامك بحذف الموضوع
> لكن الذي لا اعرفه هو لماذا ؟
> ...





لم اقل انك قللت الادب, طريقة  الطرح غير مقبولة, بسبب النسخ و الصق, و بسبب وضع مواضيع كثير في ان واحد, و بسبب انه ليس مكان الحديث عن هذه الشبهات




> لماذا ؟
> 
> هل سوف يختلف الوضع ؟


 

نعم سيختلف كثيرا, بكونه موضوع مستقل لشبهة معينة لينا الرد عليه, فلو سأل شخص جديد عن نفس الشبهة, سيكون من الاسهل تحويله الى الموضوع المستقل الى الى مواضيع متشابكة مع بعضه لن يخرج منها القارئ بنتيجة





> رجاء صديقي العزيز ان ترجع ما قمت بحذفه وترد علي كل شبهة علي حدة برحتك انا غير مستعجل فانا أريد ان اصل إلي الحقيقة


 
المحذوف لن يرجع عزيزي



> لكن الحذف بهذه الطريقة دليل علي الهروب


 
بل هي محاولة لترتيب المواضيع الهائلة التي في المنتدى, فلو اردت الهرب, لكنت الغيت عضويتك, او غلقت قسم الشبهات بالكامل, لكني بعطيك فرصة بطرح موضوع مستقل بالشبهات التي عندك و لن يحذفها احد, فاتعجب لماذا ترفض...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## وليد (28 فبراير 2006)

> لم اقل انك قللت الادب, طريقة الطرح غير مقبولة, بسبب النسخ و الصق, و بسبب وضع مواضيع كثير في ان واحد, و بسبب انه ليس مكان الحديث عن هذه الشبهات



يكون في علمك أنني لا انسخ من مواضيع احد وإنما هذا ناتج قراءتي وفهمي من الكتاب المقدس 

نحن نتحدث صديقي في موضوع واحد وهو {الدليل على ان الكتاب المقدس حق } وليس عدد من المواضيع ثم ان طرح هذه الشبهات مرتبطة بهذا الموضوع هو كيف يكون حق موحي به من عند الله وبه هذا الكم من المتناقضات ــ علي حد فهمي انا حتي لا تغضب ــ  

مثلا دخل احد المسيحيين احد المنتديات الإسلامية ونسخ كم ضخم من الشبهات عن القران الكريم و أحديث الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم  ولم يتم حذفها بحجة كثرتها والطلب منه بان يطرح كل شبهة علي حدة  بل تم الرد عليه 



> نعم سيختلف كثيرا, بكونه موضوع مستقل لشبهة معينة لينا الرد عليه, فلو سأل شخص جديد عن نفس الشبهة, سيكون من الأسهل تحويله الى الموضوع المستقل الى الى مواضيع متشابكة مع بعضه لن يخرج منها القارئ بنتيجة



قم أنت بعمل تنسيق لهذه الشبهات هل واحدة علي حدة كما نفعل في منتدياتنا الإسلامية بحيث يسهل الرجوع إليها لكن لا تلزمني بتفتيت الموضوع فالموضوع وحدة واحدة وسوف يكون مرجع لكل من عنده شبهة مماثلة 



> المحذوف لن يرجع عزيزي



إذن إذا كانت هذه هي المشكلة انسخها ثانية ووعدني بعدم حذفها ثانية 



> بل هي محاولة لترتيب المواضيع الهائلة التي في المنتدى, فلو اردت الهرب, لكنت الغيت عضويتك, او غلقت قسم الشبهات بالكامل, لكني بعطيك فرصة بطرح موضوع مستقل بالشبهات التي عندك و لن يحذفها احد, فاتعجب لماذا ترفض...



انا اقدر المجهود الهائل الذي تبذله للدفاع عن دينك وهذا شيء حسن 
بدون ما تلغي عضويتي أوعدك لو طلبت مني مغادرة المنتدى سوف افعل مع كل تقدير واحترام  

لي ملحوظة.... هناك كم هائل من المسلمين مشتركين في هذا المنتدى لقد جاءنا لكم باختيارنا لنتعاون معا للوصول إلي الله الحق والرسول الحق والكتاب الحق 
فنرجو منكم التعاون وحسن الضيافة 
مع ملحوظة أخري لا تجد المسيحيين يشتركون في المنتديات الإسلامية بهذا الكم  فبما تبرر ذلك صديقي ؟  



> لكني بعطيك فرصة بطرح موضوع مستقل بالشبهات التي عندك و لن يحذفها احد, فاتعجب لماذا ترفض...



حبيبي انا لا أمانع ولم اخسر شيئاً كل ما هناك سوف انسخ كل شبهة علي حدة في موضوع مستقل لكن هذا سوف يشتت الحوار فكما قلت لحضرتك ان هذه الشبهات من صلب الموضوع 

وعلي فكرة لي سؤال بمنتدى الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية .... لماذا لا يدخل عموني ولا موابي في جماعة الرب ؟  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2781
لم تقم بالرد عليه فهذا موضوع واحد وليس عدد من المواضيع 

ولك كل تحياتي صديقي العزيز​


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

وليد قال:
			
		

> يكون في علمك أنني لا انسخ من مواضيع احد وإنما هذا ناتج قراءتي وفهمي من الكتاب المقدس ​




هذا شئ مفرح, ولكن لسة تبقى الاسباب الاخرى التي ذكرتها لك




> نحن نتحدث صديقي في موضوع واحد وهو {الدليل على ان الكتاب المقدس حق } وليس عدد من المواضيع ثم ان طرح هذه الشبهات مرتبطة بهذا الموضوع هو كيف يكون حق موحي به من عند الله وبه هذا الكم من المتناقضات ــ علي حد فهمي انا حتي لا تغضب ــ


 
على عيني وراسي, لكن لو تطرح هذه الشبهات شبهة شبهة بعد مناقشتها سيكون اسهل لك و لي للاخوة الذين يحبون المشاركة, سيكون الموضوع ذات منفهة كبيرة للقراء




> مثلا دخل احد المسيحيين احد المنتديات الإسلامية ونسخ كم ضخم من الشبهات عن القران الكريم و أحديث الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ولم يتم حذفها بحجة كثرتها والطلب منه بان يطرح كل شبهة علي حدة بل تم الرد عليه


 
اولا, انا اشك في ذلك, ثانيا ما دخلي و دخل الطريقة التي تقاد بها المنتديات الاسلامية؟





> قم أنت بعمل تنسيق لهذه الشبهات هل واحدة علي حدة كما نفعل في منتدياتنا الإسلامية بحيث يسهل الرجوع إليها لكن لا تلزمني بتفتيت الموضوع فالموضوع وحدة واحدة وسوف يكون مرجع لكل من عنده شبهة مماثلة


 

كيف اقول بتنسيقها اذا انت مش راضي تضعها في موضوع مستقل؟ يعني صعبة عليك؟ بدل ما تضغط زر اضافة رد, اضغط اضف موضوع جديد و دع شبهة شبهة و نناقشها مع بعض





> إذن إذا كانت هذه هي المشكلة انسخها ثانية ووعدني بعدم حذفها ثانية


 

انسخها في موذوع مستقل و يمكنك وضع الرابط في ها الموضوع الى الموضوع الجديد و اوعدك بعدم حذف الموضوع 




> انا اقدر المجهود الهائل الذي تبذله للدفاع عن دينك وهذا شيء حسن
> بدون ما تلغي عضويتي أوعدك لو طلبت مني مغادرة المنتدى سوف افعل مع كل تقدير واحترام


 

لا عزيزي, بالعكس دا انت منورنا, تبقى معانا و مية اهلا و سهلا فيك




> لي ملحوظة.... هناك كم هائل من المسلمين مشتركين في هذا المنتدى لقد جاءنا لكم باختيارنا لنتعاون معا للوصول إلي الله الحق والرسول الحق والكتاب الحق
> فنرجو منكم التعاون وحسن الضيافة
> مع ملحوظة أخري لا تجد المسيحيين يشتركون في المنتديات الإسلامية بهذا الكم فبما تبرر ذلك صديقي ؟


 

على عيني ولراسي كل مسلم يحترم مبادئ الحوار و الطرف الاخر,اما بالنسبة لماذا لا نشترك بالمنتديات الاسلامية, فهذا لمبدأ الدكتاتورية المتبع هناك, فهل نحلم نحن بطرح موضوع مماثل في منتدى حوار الاديان في منتدى اسلامي؟

لااعتقد




> حبيبي انا لا أمانع ولم اخسر شيئاً كل ما هناك سوف انسخ كل شبهة علي حدة في موضوع مستقل لكن هذا سوف يشتت الحوار فكما قلت لحضرتك ان هذه الشبهات من صلب الموضوع


 

وهذا هو المطلوب, حتى بعد كل رد على كل شبهة, نحول للشبهة الي بعديها




> وعلي فكرة لي سؤال بمنتدى الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية .... لماذا لا يدخل عموني ولا موابي في جماعة الرب ؟ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2781
> لم تقم بالرد عليه فهذا موضوع واحد وليس عدد من المواضيع


 

انا اسف جدا, فعلا فاتني, انا برد عليه بأقرب فرصة


 سلام و نعمة​​​


----------



## يهوذا (11 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> انا قبلت تحديك اللى عرضته عليا يا دنيال مسلم و حيوصلك الردود بس يا ريت الكلام بتاعك يكون ليه اساس
> مش داخل تخبط و خلاص كده و انت مش فاهم حاجه خلى بالك من كلامك
> و بلاش تقول كلام مش معاك الدليل بتاعه


وأنا معك في التحدي​لقد هرب دانيال :kap: ​أين أنت يا دانيال :36_1_10: ​أين الدليل يا أستاذ ؟ ​وأنا بقول لك قبل ما تتكلم علي تناقضات في كتابنا المقدس بدون دليل اذهب و شوف كتابكم الي مليان أخطاء بالهبل وأنا مستعد لذلك ومعي الدليل ​


----------

